# chemical castration



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

How do you get ahold of chemical castration medicine? I don't think I can obtain a prescription but I've been trying to research on it, and can't find any websites that sell them.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

Why do you need that information?



-ZDD


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> Why do you need that information?
> 
> 
> 
> -ZDD


I plan on chemically castraioning myself, if my dr can't fix whats wrong with me.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh, OK.

Depo-Provera - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Your doctor can administer that for you, once every 3 months. That way, if you ever change your mind you just stop taking it.


-ZDD


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> Oh, OK.
> 
> Depo-Provera - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


I don't think he'll give them to me though. It's not like I'm a prevent or a danger.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

> I don't think he'll give them to me though.


No, but he will refer you to someone who can talk with you about why you want to chemically castrate yourself. If you are going to take a step that big you need to talk it over with someone. 


-ZDD


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> No, but he will refer you to someone who can talk with you about why you want to chemically castrate yourself. If you are going to take a step that big you need to talk it over with someone.
> 
> 
> -ZDD


Maybe but I don't see what they could do.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

dvnj22 said:


> Maybe but I don't see what they could do.


Exactly! That's why you should talk it out, to find out what your options are.



-ZDD


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

There are side effects you should be aware of.



> When used on men, these drugs can reduce sex drive, compulsive sexual fantasies, and capacity for sexual arousal. Life-threatening side effects are rare, but some users show increases in body fat and reduced bone density, which increase long-term risk of cardiovascular disease and osteoporosis. They may also experience gynecomastia (development of larger than normal mammary glands in males),[SUP][6][/SUP][SUP][7][/SUP] reduced body hair,[SUP][8][/SUP] and loss of muscle mass.[SUP][9]


Androcur is the brand name for another one of the drugs.

So what is the deal?[/SUP]


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> Exactly! That's why you should talk it out, to find out what your options are.
> 
> 
> 
> -ZDD


i am going to see a therapist soon but I still plan on the castraion.


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

Jennywocky said:


> There are side effects you should be aware of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im sure Cardiovascular disease can be treated. I know people with Osteoporosis and they cope fine. I don't want those things but its worth it. I favor chemical castraion over physical because I still want to pee standing up lol. Plus it would hurt and I'd prolly mess up, drs would reattach etc. once I have the money getting the chemically castrated will be a better option.


----------



## moron (Aug 19, 2013)

please don't


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm *not* going to try and commit suicide if that's what you guys are worried about. I'm just simply trying to eliminate my sexual feelings and if you were in my position you would try the same.


----------



## moron (Aug 19, 2013)

dvnj22 said:


> I'm *not* going to try and commit suicide if that's what you guys are worried about. I'm just simply trying to eliminate my sexual feelings and if you were in my position you would try the same.


What is your position?


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

moron said:


> What is your position?


I don't want to disclose that here.


----------



## moron (Aug 19, 2013)

dvnj22 said:


> I don't want to disclose that here.


private message?


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

moron said:


> private message?


Maybe


----------



## moron (Aug 19, 2013)

dvnj22 said:


> Maybe


I'm good at this. Give it a shot.


----------



## Epherion (Aug 23, 2011)

If you are trying to shut down your sex drive, i would suggest chaste berry herb. I hear liquorice worse as well.


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

What guy would voluntarily go through with this? Yikes.


----------

